# flatrock



## livestofish12 (Feb 1, 2008)

wondering what you can keep out of flatrock right now. Planning on going out today and jus want to know. Heard there doin alright due to the high waters.Fish on


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

check the regs...


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

kype138 said:


> check the regs...


This guy always has such helpful posts!


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

....but if you're sitting at a computer, you can access this...

http://mi.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364-137191--,00.html


Hope that was helpful enough for all of you... :lol:


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Also, I'm sure I'll take a hit if I don't post the following as well:

http://www.mi.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364-137192--,00.html

This will list some of the other fish that git cought down there, including steelheads...:lol:

Maybe if you didn't use the regs as fish wrap, this wouldn't be an issue for the rest of us...


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd like to post a retraction to the content of my prior posts.
Please follow the below link if I hurt your feelings.
Thank you...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=72919&cat=500


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

I am going to be hitting up flatrock on Saturday morning, as usually I will be fishing by myself so if anyone else wants to meet up pm me or if you happen to show up and see a gold suzuki xl7 thats me, I will be wearing a carhart with a blue hat that says AWC on it.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll be there this afternoon - will post back with results, good or bad.


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

It's gonna be pretty cold on Saturday. Do Steelhead bite in cold weather?


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Steelhead bite from fall to spring . Cold weather or warm .


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

kype138 said:


> I'd like to post a retraction to the content of my prior posts.
> Please follow the below link if I hurt your feelings.
> Thank you...
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=72919&cat=500




LOL!!!


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe I will try to get out there either Saturday or sunday. Will you be at the park right across from the bait store in Flatrock? If so, I will look for you.


----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

I plan on being there at least 1 day next week. If anyone else is going let me know. also gonna try a few spots up river.


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

I was told to try and catch them with Wax Worms. Is that a good bait? I have never fished for them before.


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

I usually try hitting the river up either before or after work a few times a week and will be there on most weekends.


----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

I am laid off next week so I will try and hit it up during the day. Would be cool to meet up with a fellow member and try to get some steelhead or even an eye. Waxies or spawn would work.


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

Hopefully I will see some of you tomorrow morning when I hit Flatrock. I will be fishing at the park with the dam across from the Bait store. I will probably get there around 9 or 10


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Finally!!! I've been waiting to see a comment on that - can't believe it took that long... Thank you, hooknem, for having a sense of humor.
Just got back from Huroc Park (fished 3 to 7) - fishing double flies (tug bug and clown egg) under an indicator. Had two hits above coffer dam - missed one completely, rolled the other. One other guy landed a beautifully-colored hen on spawn. Will be back on Tuesday - tight lines until then...


----------



## gnccox77 (Feb 15, 2007)

I would be interested in meeting up with someone.I have never fished for steelies there.My dad used to take me there when I was a kid for crappie in the spring.We used to slay`em at the damn by the bait shop.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, new to the forum, plan on looking around, and getting involved here where I can. I am planning to head down to flat rock saturday basically just to wet a line as an excuse to try out a new reel. Going to get my dad out there with me. Going to target steelies for a couple of hours... I am familiar with techniques, colors, etc for the west side of the state, but not too familiar with the east side. Any pointers, anything too different on this side of the state? When fishing rivers on the west side of the state, I use both cranks (hot n tots, etc) and spawn. So my plan is cranks, spawn, and trying some waxies down there. Any suggestions would be great. 

Also, I know wally season closes the 15th, which is Saturday. Should I happen to land one, I have some questions. 

First, interpretation of the law...Is it legal to keep ON the 15th or is it illegal starting on the 15th? I have always only targeted them after the season opens, never at close like this.

Second, should I keep eyes for consumption down there? I don't know too much about what those fish are exposed to in those waters.

Last, I hear there is a step up before the dam there, much like at Tippy. Walleyes, I do not see as an acrobatic fish, nor have I ever. So I am guessing, if targeting the eyes, look below the step up?

Any answers would be greatly appreciated! Or I suppose the old fashion approach of trial and error might work! :lol:


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

we used to release walleyes above the coffer, only to see them get swept back downstream.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Walleyes can not be kept after friday . Saturday it is closed . As for baits . I too fish the west side whenever I can . I find all baits to work the same there as I do on the west side . Seeing that the huron is a smaller river I do find lighter line is essential on the huron as compared to the k-zoo river or manistee . I use a 6lb lo vis green and let the noodle rod along with a light drag set do the work . It helps utilize the light line . Good luck . Oh yeah, if your crankin , use a braid or you'll lose some lures down there . I go with 30lb stren superbraid and I think its 6 or 8 lb diameter . Helps pull them expensive lures out of snags . Thats all the help I can give.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hello Adam
Last day to keep walleyes is on the 15th, check with dnr if your not certain and I have no problems eating them from there, just lake erie walleyes.
Sounds like your going to huroc park, the water is shallow, so cranks aren't used much in that section. Try jigs/twisters and any type of spinners along with the spawn and waxies you mentioned.
Should be plenty of folks there so you should learn allot just by watching and talking with others.

good luck
Mike


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the answer to the wally question, I really appreciate the help there. The manistee along with the bear have been my two top fishing picks for years, I'll probably make a jog over there once the water temp just inches up there. I'm loving those pictures you have of the steelies, simply beautiful fish they are.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Will probably hit Huroc, as well as a couple spots downstream on the upcomign saturday.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey guys thank you so much for the replies to my questions. I was on the same page as far as them being ok to eat from there, just seeing if anyone would say differently. 

I did call up the local DNR after the two answers here, talked to the fisheries manager, and you can in fact keep the eyes caught on saturday, closed 12 o clock saturday night/sunday morning....Not saying that in a rude fashion, just simply did some further research to let others know that might have the same question.

I am in fact heading to the park as I know of no other public access, just not my neck of the woods (feel free to PM me with any advice to beat the crowds, I might even give up some quiet manistee/bear spots as a thank you). Thanks for the pointer on the use of crankbaits. I thought of spinners, but then kind of ruled them out due to past success with them (none, unless you count the bluegill I caught when I was about 10). But being the gluten for punishment that I am, I will bring them along to toss a little bit. What is the range in depth of the water there?

We plan to hit it in the morning hours, if you guys are out there then, feel free to say hi and introduce yourself. Keep your eyes peeled for a younger guy in a green radar cap with the pops.

Thanks for the well wishes, will post to let everyone know what I find out there. Pictures, if luck strikes, will be posted too.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for checking into that . I definitly misunderstood . I thought friday midnight was the deadline . Sorry for any misinformation to anyone . As for fishing . I will be down on sat morning also . I am just going to concentrate on the park area seeing that I will have a couple guys with me that are new to the huron and I am going to show them some of the holes and runs . I'll post with my results . Thanks again for correcting my mistake on keeping walleye . I would have thrown them back if I caught any on sat. I'll keep an eye out for any ms members.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, no problem, glad I helped you out with that information as well. Nice steelies in your pictures by the way. I will keep an eye out for ya in the morning. I just hope there is a little more action than the other guy reported down on this forum yesterday. 

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

I'll be down there also, River fishing in the morning & icefishing in the afternoon.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Adam,Tell ya what.Il pull my gill nets out so you have a shot at some fish this weekend .Im going to head out for a while and cast some plugs.Il let ya know how i do,Mich


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Got out to Huroc for a bit yesterday, just before and after dark. Nice weather, but didn't _catch_ anything, nor did anyone I saw, but at least had some _action_ (those earlier winter outings were bad for the ego _{mirthless chuckle}_). 

Had a follow/roll from a good-sized fish when slowly and nonchalantly pulling out (knew the lure had been snagged) a 12cm X-Rap in a shallow, sunny area with little current that I'd been told was "where people fish for carp," figuring the fish would probably find the warm water comfortable. Didn't get the bugger to hit, though. 

Then just after dark, I hooked something _big_ in an area of swift current on a little Rat-L-Trap that looks like the shad that were floating downstream all winter , but the hook came out -- probably tore out. Probably was a walleye, but could have been a steelie.

Some guys reported a fellow catching a couple good pike and a steelie earlier, there was word of a few people catching steelies and walleyes (including steelies in the slow, shallow areas), and there was another report of a 50" musky being recently caught.

Looks like the action's just about to really get going -- just in time for the close of season!


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

caught one steelhead at telegraph and then i left.
i also seen a guy with one steely and a NICE brown trout.

ooo. and the DNR are in huroc. so be careful


----------



## Rifleman99 (Sep 21, 2004)

Just a quick question: Does anyone know if the fish ladder has helped get some steelies or anything else coming out of Erie up to the french landing damn (South of Belleville Lake)?


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Rifleman99 said:


> Just a quick question: Does anyone know if the fish ladder has helped get some steelies or anything else coming out of Erie up to the french landing damn (South of Belleville Lake)?


They have not maintained that ladder for a few years now. Somehing due to funding. I heard there is some steel up there, buy never fished it.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

The fish ladder works. The net used to count fish is not being used. Lots of fish make it up stream. I've had 10-20 fish days in May for Steelhead. Get your *** out and fish.
If someone that catches and releases wants to fish and not tell the world where we are fishing We can hook up. Joining the Huron river fishing association club would help you out alot. These guys know the river and what to use. 
Brent


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, I went down there as planned yesterday morning. Got there a little later than I had hoped to, but reasonably early, 8:00ish and stayed until around 2:45. As soon as we puled in, we saw a guy across the river land what looked to be around a 4 pound fish. I could not tell you what it was, as we were not that close. I assume a walleye though. That would be the ONLY action I witnessed all day, not one bite all day. I talked to a few people who were all saying the same thing. I know I threw out everything that seemed to have a slight chance of attracting some action. Everyone said the water was running extremely high, I took their word for it as it was my first time down. I will be down to try my luck again, it seems as though it was just a bad day for everyone there. 

But I said I would post my report, and here it is, just not too pretty!


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

I went down there yesterday as well and other than the pic that I saw in the bait store, I didn't see a single fish. I will try again next weekend.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

I made it out for awhile today.... I fished pretty hard, I worked alot of my favorite spots, and even tried some new areas with no luck. I tried a spot that last year I missed fish twice in, both times the fish seemed to be of good size. I had never landed a fish in this spot, and it really doesn't look all that great, but for some reason so far it seems to hold fish. I was just about ready to call it a day when it happened, same spot, but this time I won


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice fish steelplugger! Thats a beaut. Dobes and I went out with some gents from the site on Sat but we got skunked, We didn't see any taken either. The temp of the water was only 36 so I think once it gets to atleast 45 we'll be in business.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah , nice fish . Good to see someone got something . Water is still too cold . I know there is some fish in there but We need about a 10 degree warm up for the water temp before any action gets hot . Come on spring !!!


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks USMC and Dobes.  I agree with you guys 100%, the water is still on the cold side, it only made it to just about 37 degrees yesterday, it needs to warm up just a little bit more. looking ahead a few days it doesn't look like its gonna be warming up much, and we are supposed to get maybe up to an inch of rain tonight/tomorrow which I'm sure will blow the river out for a bit  but when it comes back down.....


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Beautiful fish there, Steelplugger!

Do you have any info on the Huron River fishing association, wickedcarpenter?


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

As your walking into HurRoc park The Club has a sign posted with club info. It's between the bathrooms and old youth center building.
The Club meets every 1st and 3rd Monday of the month at 6:30 pm at the new Flat Rock community center. http://www.flatrockrec.org/
Club dues are $25 a year that includes MUCC mag subscription. http://www.mucc.org/mood/index.php
The club has fly tying night on the 3rd Monday Meeting.
Brent


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice fish. She's about ready to spawn, eh? Pretty *soon *they all will be ready to spawn.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah, she looked to be full of eggs, she was going to be dinner for a co-worker, but after seeing how fat she was, I released her  It may not be the best river for natural reproduction, but the males still need something around to have fun with


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Did she have a kinked back? I've caught a few over the years that were like that...


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

yep she did, she looked kinda goofy, which I was surprised that it didn't show up more in the photo....


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I showed pics of mine to a buddy at work (used to be a biologist for DNR).
He said it was probably a birth defect - nothing to worry about. I did a little dissection during cleaning and noticed that the spine was kinked just like the rest of the body.
I don't think it affected the fish I caught, although they did jump a lot more than I was used to...


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Just got in from a few hours at Flat Rock. Water is up, near the 3' mark on the coffer(walk over bridge)...little murky. Watched one steelhead get caught and that was it. Slip bobber with fresh steel spawn, colored up pretty good. Talked to a few fellas and everyone is saying the same thing, no fresh chrome and very slow.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the report,

I was going to go down today but I think I'm gonna wait until the water temp hits 45 or 50 Degrees. No eyes either heh? Thanks!!


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Had a little time to kill today so I headed down for a bit . One sucker and 2 eyes . Hooked one that nailed my bag, shook his head and ran straight at me . Pretty good chance it was a steel but I didnt see it so I cant confirm . Fish are starting to move in . Hopefully by next weekend it will heat up .


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

dobes and USMC,
headed down to flatrock to fish the lower huron river. First time down the river. I have been reading up on the site and you two seem to be on top of the action down there. do you guys have any advise for a first timer. I will be pulling plugs from a driftboat and drifting spawn and wax. Thanks in advance. what kind of boats are you guys running? I will be sure to say hi.


----------



## joel82fishman (Jan 25, 2008)

Fished the flatrock dam this afternoon with no luck. I did see one guy catch a nice walleye to bad it wasn't the season.


----------

